
US Supreme Court rules in favor of Booking.com, allowing trademarks for generic - funtazzie
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/1/21309739/booking-trademark-name-supreme-court-ruling-website
======
duxup
Trademarks...for something distinctive like "Booking.com", but not "Booking".

------
funtazzie
I'm not sure whether this has been discussed already but it seems to be
impactful...

~~~
caymanjim
It's not a big deal. It just means that "Booking.com" can be trademarked, even
though "booking" can't. I'm surprised there was any dispute to begin with.

